# Rotala?



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I recently got a couple stems of this when I bought some shrimp at all about fish. I didnt notice they where in there until I was on my way out and even then I just thought they where rotundifolia, nothing special. After looking at them I realized they where kind of pinkish(when I got them) and they had three leaves to each whurl or whatever you call them versus the two leaves that rotundifolia and rotala sp. green. The small leaves in the middle look like emersed nanjenshan except pink underneath. The normal leaves are very similar to rotundifolia.

What is this? I am sorry for the poor pics but I have a crappy camera and I am really bad at using it.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok after checking the plant finder again I noticed that it appears the rotundifolia pictured there has three leaves per whurl as well. (tony's pic) Is this just a ranom occurence? I am looking at my 100 or so stems of what I believe to be rotundifolia and it all has two leaves. Does it occur in different growing conditions. I am thoroughly confused. (the common usage of rotala indica doesnt help with my confusiong either.)


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Might be Rotala sp. 'Pink'. Just checked mine and mine has three leaves per node also


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Do you have any regular rotundifolia? Does it have 3 leaves?


----------

